# Jol



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Are Departments cracking down on JOL laws alot more then in past years?


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

We just deal with it like any other violation, if you come a crossed it you deal with it. Not going out there and looking for them.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

They don't get a break if we stop them. They get the $$ fine for it.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

T4567 said:


> They don't get a break if we stop them. They get the $$ fine for it.


"It's only a $35 fine"
...until you get revoked for 60 days :-D


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

And don't forget the CYA tow.


----------



## radio2526 (Nov 26, 2006)

i've only bagged 3 kids with jol violations and didn't summons a single one. no bop, no attitude... i've got more important things to do


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I fuckin love cops that come on here "i have better things to do" in regards to
*JOL violations
*ANYTHING m/v
*small quantaties of 94c

Come on. Not everyone works in a dept thats balls-to-the-wall. Not everyone WANTS to work in that enviroent. Some enjoy being able to go out and look for things, rather than chase 20 radio calls with 5 dead-end OF reports to write every night. Is going to 3 domestics a night and dealing with 3 stolen cars that will never be recovered "more important"? Some enjoy working an investigation themselves rather than pass a "minor" report to detectives which will just be overlooked as "worthless". Everyone has their own style and type of LE work they want to do, and I highly admire the guys that never get sent to a call all night, but will come up with their own 5-7 arrests per "tour" from "wastes of time" like arrests as a result of inventory searches from JOL violation tows and other "bs" motor vehicle v's that were just going to be warnings or citations....

Like that freak from Northboro says.. Bag of hands!


----------

